

A Crisis Merely Postponed - jonathanehrlich
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/03/opinion/the-debt-crisis-merely-postponed.html?_r=0

======
wbond
This is from 2011.

~~~
jonathanehrlich
Yes. Still no real movement.

